# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Μου καιγονται οι λαμπες του σπιτιου

## dj_mike

Καλημερα,

Εχω παρατηρησει στο φοιτιτικο μου σπιτι στην Θεσσνικη οτι ολα τα φωτα μου τρεμοπαιζουν. Ποτε δεν ειναι συνεχομενα αναμμενα φυσιολογικα οπως για παραδειγμα στο πατρικο μου σπιτι.Οταν καθομαι ας πουμε και κοιταζω προς ενα λευκο τοιχο η βαλω ενα πορτατιφ φαινεται ακομη περισοτερο, ειναι σαν να εχω αναμενο ενα κερακι και κανει συνεχως αναλαμπες.
Αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα να καιγονται συνεχεια οι λαμπες μου. Μεσα σε 1 χρονο εχω καψει 10 λαμπες πυρακτωσης ολοκαινουριες! Καθε μηνα ολο και καποια λαμπα απο καποιο δωματιο μου θα καει.
Τι μπορει να το προκαλει αυτο?
Η ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση ειναι περιπου 20 χρονων. Τα καλωδια ομως και ο πινακας απο οτι τα ειδα οπτικα φαινονται σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.
Τοσο καιρο δεν το ειχα δωσει και τοσο μεγαλη σημασια, νομιζα ηταν κατι τυχαιο αλλα πλεον η κατασταση αρχισε να γινεται εκνευριστικη.Βαρεθικα να αλλαζω λαμπες.

----------


## electron

Μπορεί να μην είναι πρόβλημα της εγκατάστασης του σπιτιού αλλά γενικότερο πρόβλημα της ΔΕΗ στην περιοχή. Ρώτησε κάποιον γείτονά σου αν αντιμετωπίζει ανάλογο πρόβλημα. Αν πράγματι παρουσιάζεται και σε άλλους προφανώς έχει να κάνει με φαινόμενο flicker που προκαλείται είτε από κάποια μεγάλη επαγωγική κατανάλωση, είτε από κάποια άλλη ανωμαλία.
Όπως και να έχει πάντως θα πρέπει να προσέξεις με τις ηλεκτρονικές σου συσκευές (υπολογιστές, tv). Αν οι διακυμάνσεις του δικτύου είναι μεγάλες μπορεί να σου κάνουν μεγαλύτερη ζημιά από το να καεί μια λάμπα.

----------


## hukgys

βάλε λάμπες φθορίου 
αλλά καλύτερα ας ελέγξει κάποιος την εγκατάσταση μην έχεις απρόοπτα

----------


## dj_mike

Θα ρωτησω και γειτονες αν και ολοι τους στην πολυκατοικια ειναι μεγαλοι σε ηλικια, πολυ δυσκολα να καταλαβεις τις αναλαμπες να δεν βλεπεις καλα.
Παντως σε αυτο το σπιτι εχω ολο μου το εργαστηριο παλμογραφος γεννητριες κτλ, φοβαμαι μην παθει καμια ζημια ο εξοπλησμος μου. Οπως προειπατε η λαμπα ειναι το λιγοτερο που μπορει να καει.

Απο οτι ρωτησα ενα γνωστο μου ηλεκτρολογο χτες μου ειπε οτι μαλλον πρεπει να υπαρχει καποιο καρκινωμα σε καποιο καλωδιο που δεν φαινεται και το κανει αυτο. :Unsure:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Έχεις μετρήσει την τάση; 
Είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, από μεταβολές της τάσης της ΔΕΗ.  
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44581

----------


## dj_mike

Tο ειχα μετρησει στο πριν 1,5 χρονο αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ποσο ακριβως ηταν. θα το μετρησω ξανα. Το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι συνεχως ανεβοκατεβαινε περιπου +-5Vac και ηταν σιγουρα λιγοτερο απο 230Vac

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Αν η η τάση δεν είναι εν τάξει (γύρω στα 230V και χωρίς μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις) τηλεφώνησε στις βλάβες της ΔΕΗ να έρθουν να την ελέγξουν.  

Δες και τι έγινε στη δική μου ανάλογη περίπτωση:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44581

----------


## dj_mike

Την ειδα την περιπτωση. Αν ειναι θα το μετρησω και αναλογως θα πω τους τεχνικους να ερθουν να ελεξουν.

Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.

----------


## Phatt

Καλα τα ειπε τα πραγματα ο Γαληνιτης εαν ειναι προβλημα της ΔΕΗ.Πτωση τασης προκαλουν οι μεγαλες καταναλωσεις, αλλα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν τοσο μεγαλες καταναλωσεις μονιμα, καποια στιγμη θα υπηρχε παυση.Εαν το προβλημα ειναι μονο μεσα στο σπιτι και οχι στην πολυκατοικια, τοτε προτεινω να κοιταχτουν οι ουδετεροι της εγκαταστασης για φθορες-προβληματα.

----------


## MacGyver

Ακόμα πυρακτώσεως έχεις!!!!! 
Θέρμανση θέλεις η φως ?
Ο Γιώργος λέει πράσινη ανάπτυξη !!!
Το ποιο εύκολο επίσης που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να αλλάξεις κατάστημα (τουλάχιστον για τις λάμπες).
Μην σε ξεγελά η αναγραφόμενη φίρμα....όλες philips  :Lol:  είναι!
Από τότε που 'ανακαλύφθηκαν' οι χώρες του ανατολικού block και η  Κίνα δέν βγάζεις άκρη, για το τί και πού !!!
Πρίν δύο χρόνια στο κεντρικό φωτιστικό του σαλονιού δύο 'κεριά' στο άναμμα απογειώθηκαν, κυριολεκτικά εκτοξεύτηκαν στο πάτωμα.
Στο ΙΚΕΑ έχει σε καλή τιμή οικονομίας (νομίζω 2.9€ για Lux=100w, οι πυρακτώσεως έχουν 1€!), που βγάζουν τον φωτισμό που γράφουν.
Μακριά από Πρακτικερ (μαυρα-κόκκινα κουτιά), ούτε το μισό φώς δεν βγάζουν και είναι και TR  :Cursing: !!!

----------


## dj_mike

Οι λαμπες πυρακτωσης που βαζω ειναι αρκετα περιεργες, δεν ειναι οι συνηθισμενες σαν γλομπος. Αλλα κατι πολυ μικρουλικα μακροστενα με 2 συρματα που κουμπωνουν πανω στο φωτιστικο, μοιαζουν πολυ με το σχημα που εχουν τα χριστουγεννιατικα λαμπακια. Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν τετοιου ειδους οικολογικες λαμπες και τοσο μικρες ωστε να μπορεσουν να κουμπωσουν εκει.
Απο ολα μου τα φωτιστικα μονο το ενα εχει τις κλασικες λαμπες, αλλα οτι και να ειναι ολες καιγονται.
Οταν παω Θεσσνικη θα βγαλω φοτο να δειτε πως ειναι γιατι δεν ξερω πως ονομαζονται αυτες οι λαμπες.

----------


## Phatt

Στιβ, το θεμα μας δεν ειναι τι λαμπες χρησιμοποιει ο φιλος, αλλα οτι εχει ασταθεια-πτωση τασης στην εγκατασταση, που μπορει να δημιουργησει και αλλα προβληματα απο απλα καψιματα λαμπων...

----------


## MacGyver

> Στιβ, το θεμα μας δεν ειναι τι λαμπες χρησιμοποιει ο φιλος, αλλα οτι εχει ασταθεια-πτωση τασης στην εγκατασταση, που μπορει να δημιουργησει και αλλα προβληματα απο απλα καψιματα λαμπων...



Άν καίγονται από την πτώση τάσης  :Huh:  χμ τι να πώ πέρα από ατέλεια υλικού που προανέφερα.
Η οικονομίας πάντως δέν έχουν τέτοια ευαισθησία (απο την άλλη ούτε αντοχή 8000 ώρες που λένε).

----------


## Ανδρεου κυρικος

Κοίταξε  α) την ταση
               Β)ουδέτερο 
(αν έχεις κανένα ουδέτερο του *φωτισμού χαλαρό* )γιατί όπως λες η υπόλοιπες συσκευές δεν πρόσεξες κάτι.

----------


## JIM_6146B

Προτείνω για αρχή να πάρεις έναν σταθεροποιητή τάσης σύνδεσε το πορτοτίφ ετσι για να έχει φορτίο . 

Αν έχεις διακυμάνσεις μεγάλες αυτό συνέχεια θα την διορθώνει και θα κούγονται οι ρελέδες του απλός είναι ένα βοήθημα για να μιλήσεις με την ΔΕΗ αν δεν φταίει κάτι εσωτερικό δικό σου .

Επίσης μπορείς να τον πάς και σε άλλο διαμέρισμα που έχετε την ίδια φάση και να το αφήσει με το πορτοτιφ αυτό αν έχει διακυμάνσεις θα ακούγεται στις διορθώσεις που κάνει .

Αν το πρόβλημα  το έχει και το άλλο διαμέρισμα τότε μπορεί να είναι ΔΕΗ θέλει λίγο υπομονή και θα το βρείς .




http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/home.php?cat=319

----------


## klik

> ...(απο την άλλη ούτε αντοχή 8000 ώρες που λένε).



υπάρχουν λάμπες και λάμπες. Το 1999 αγόρασα 30 λάμπες, 15 osram, 15 άλλες μάρκες (οι 5 philips αν θυμάμε καλά τον αριθμο). Οι osram υπάρχουν ΟΛΕΣ ακόμα. Philips καμία (όλες χάλασαν). Ειδικά μια osram cirqulux στην κουζίνα που δεν αρέσει το φωτιστικό στη γυναίκα μου, έχει γράψει 14000 ωρες λειτουργίας και δεν βλέπω να χαλαει (οπότε γλυτώνω και το κόστος της αλλαγής του φωτιστικού :Biggrin: )

Το βασικό μειονέκτημα των εξοικονόμισης, είναι ότι αν δεν σου αρέσει κάποια ή αλλάξεις φωτιστικό, σου περισσεύει η λάμπα  :Tongue:  

(σαν το ανέκδοτο: με τον ζιγκολό που αργούσε πολύ να τελειώσει στην "πράξη": "όταν τελειώσει ο Βαγγέλας, αυτά τα ρούχα θα είναι ντεμοντέ!") :Laugh:

----------


## kourtidisp

Αν καταλαβα καλα φιλε εχεις ενα φωτιστικο σε ενα δωματιο και το φως τρεμοπαιζει.στα αλλα δωματια τρεμοπαιζει;εχεις παντου τις ιδιες λαμπες;μαλλον φταιει το φωτιστικο σου η οι παραξενες λαμπες.εχε υποψην σου οταν δουλευουν τα φωτα σου και δουλευεις ενα πιστολακι μαλλιων η καποια αλλη επαγωγικη καταναλωση τα φωτα παιζουν και με λαμπες φθωρισμου.Τελος παντων αν καπου δεν σε επιασα διορθωσε με.

----------


## dj_mike

Λοιπον κατω βαζω μια φωτο με το ειδος των λαμπων που χρησιμοποιω. Oλα τα δωματια εχουν τετοιες λαμπες εκτος απο την κουζινα που εχει τις κλασικες. Χτες καθως πηγα να αλλαζω την λαμπα στην κουζινα παρατηρησα οτι ετσι οπως ηταν η λαπμα, απο πανω της ειχε την μεταλικη κατασκευη του φωτιστικου οποτε ολη η θερμοκρασια της ζεσταινε το μεταλλο και το μαυριζε. Απο πανω ακριβως απο το μεταλο ομως περνουσαν τα καλωδια του ρευματος με την κλεμα γιατι δεν υπηρχε και αλλος χωρος για να περασουν, με αποτελεσμα να εχουν λιωσει ολα τους και να ειναι ετοιμα να βραχυκυκλωσουν. Απορω πως το σκεφτικε να το κατασκευασει ετσι το φωτιστικο ο σχεδιαστης του! 
Σκεφτικα οτι ισως αυτο εφταιγε για αυτες τις αναλαμπες. Αλλαξα τελειως το φωτιστικο ελεξα τον ουδετερο μηπως τπτ δεν ειναι σφιγμενο καλα σε ολα τα φωτιστικα και μπριζες αλλα το προβλημα συνεχιζει.

Οταν ανοιγω ενα μπιστολακι μαλλιων η θερμοσυφωνο το μονο που κανει ειναι λιγο καπως να πεφτει η ενταση του φωτος τπτ αλλο.

Ρωτησα ενα γειτονα μου στην πολυκατοικια αν εχει και αυτος αναλαμπες και μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει παρατηρησει τπτ τετοιο και δεν ξερει.

Εκανα μια δοκιμη και εβαλα μια λαμπα φθωριου αλλα ακομη και εκει τρεμοπαιζει το φως αλλα οχι τοσο πολυ οσο στις αλλες λαμπες.

Τετοιον σταθεροποιητη που μου προτεινατε εχω παρει ηδη και απο οτι παρατηρω η βελονα που δειχνει τα βολτ συνεχεια ανεβοκατεβαινει.

Οι μετρησεις που πιρα απο τις μπριζες μου ειναι  218-227 Vac

ΥΓ Επιτιδες εφερα  φιλους μου στο σπιτι να δω αν και αυτοι  βλεπουν αναλαμπες γιατι αρχισα να πιστευω οτι θελω οφθαμλιατρο. :Lol:  Τελικα ομως δεν θα μου χρειαστει να τον επισκευτω.

----------


## JimKarvo

Αν μπορώ να δω και να καταλάβω, οι λάμπες είναι G9. οι οικονομίας κάνουν γύρω στα 10 Ευρώ... μόλις το άκουσα, πήρα την μάνα μου να τα ακούσει για το φωτιστικό που διάλεξε...

----------


## klik

Οι G9 έχουν ένα λεπτό συρματάκι που πιάνεται σε δυο λαμάκια στο ντουί και ζεστένεται αρκετα (καθότι πυρακτωσεως). Τα λαμάκια με τη ζεστη χαλαρωνουν όταν τα φωτιστικά ειναι ΓΤΠ και κάνουν βλακίες.

Βάλε ένα απλό ντουί Ε27 με μια νορμάλ λάμπα να δεις αν έχεις πρόβλημα στη θέση ενος απο αυτά τα φωτιστικά.

Εχω πάρει και εγω κάποιες εμφανίσημες (WAF) απλίκες με g9 απο μεγάλη ελληνική αλυσίδα φωτιστικών και τρεμοπαιζουν. Το καλό είναι οτι μετά απο αυτό, ούτε ξανασκεφτετε η γυναίκα μου να πάρει φωτιστικό χωρις να με ρωτήσει πρωτα.

Πάντως εχω τσακίσει λίγο τα συρματάκια να χοντρίνουν και δουλεύουν ικανοποιητικά τωρα.

----------


## klik

Οι οικονομίας δεν κάνουν 10 ευρω.
2 έχουν οι ΓΤΠ και 5 εως 6 ευρω βρίσκεις osram και megaman.

----------


## JimKarvo

Οι οικονομίας G9? Εγώ βρήκα με 10.50 στον Λέτζο.. Βρήκα και μία φθηνότερη, αλλά δεν έλεγε πολλά...

----------


## klik

όχι, οι οικονομίας E27 ή E14 (βιδωτές) κάνουν 5 με 6 ευρω.

υπάρχουν g9 οικονομίας; νομίζω class-C είναι η καλύτερη και Ε η χειρότερη.

----------


## kourtidisp

ok βαλε μια απλη πυρακτωσεως στην θεση του φωτιστικου και παρατηρησε παλι.εννοειτε θα αποσυνδεσεις το υπαρχων φωτιστικο.μαλλον αυτες οι λαμπες φταινε.αλλιως δοκιμασε το ιδιο και σε αλλο δωματιο.προσεξε κατι την ωρα που παρατηρεις μηπως δουλευει καποιο αιρ κοντισιον η κατι αλλο επαγωγικο;

----------


## JimKarvo

klick, ναι υπάρχουν.. έχουν 10.50 αυτές που έχω βρει.. είναι 7W, αποδίδουν 35.. το μόνο κακό τους, είναι ότι αργούν να ξεκινήσουν να φωτίζουν.. [Φτάνουν την πλήρη απόδοσή τους, γύρω στα 2 λεπτά...]

----------


## FM 25

Ανοιξε τον πίνακα μέσα και σφίξε όλες τις βίδες των ασφαλειών του ουδετέρου και των γειώσεων με ένα δοκιμαστικό αφού καλά είναι να κλείσεις τον γενικό διακόπτη πρώτα. Παρατήρησε μέσα στον πίνακα αν έχει καρβουνιάσει κάποιο καλώδιο. Σε δεύτερη φάση αλλάζεις τα ντουί αφού κάνεις ένα έλεγχο πρώτα στα παλιά οτι τα βιδάκια από κάτω που πάνε τα καλώδια είναι σφιγμένα. Ελπίζω ότι το παίξιμο αυτό δεν στο κάνει όταν έχεις αναμένο θερμοσίφωνο, κλιματιστικό ή ηλεκτρική κουζίνα αλλά πάντοτε.

----------


## FM 25

Τώρα το πρόσεξα οτι έχεις βύθιση τάσης όταν ανοίγεις θερμοσίφωνα. Αφού ανοίξεις τον πίνακα και σφίξεις όλες τις βίδες (αυτό το κάνουμε έτσι κι αλιως προληπτικά) πρόσεξε την διατομή του θερμοσίφωνα να έχει διατομή 4 mm του πληντυρίου 2.5 mm της κουζίνας 6 mm (αν είναι μονοφασική εγκατάσταση). Επίσης πρέπει να υπάρχει και η κατάλληλη διατομή από την γενική ασφάλεια προς τις επιμέρους ασφάλειες. Αν δεν ξέρεις απο διατομές και κατανομή πίνακα μην ασχολείσε φώναξε ηλεκτρολόγο.

----------

